# 3/4 Wirsbo rings slipping



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Has anybody else had a problem with this? I've been using Wirsbo for a few years now but last week I had at least 15 3/4 rings slip on me :furious:
And yes, the pipe and fittings were dry, I rotate my tool, grease and clean it everyday, etc. Just wondering if anybody else has had the same problem, it made for a long day and my boss was pissed! Seriously thinking about switching to the crimp style...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you using the rings with the little ridge on one side? I never had that much trouble with the old style rings and I never have one slip now that I get the ones with the ridge.






Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Rocksteady is right the ridged rings are the best. I have had bad batches. You might try expanding the rings a little before putting them on.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Just rough up the outside of the pipe with sandcloth. I've not had the smaller rings slip but the 1" and 1 1/2" slipped quite a bit.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, we use the ones with ridges. It may have been a bad batch? If it happens again I'll try expanding the ring a bit, and sanding the end of the tubing. I was wondering if the expanding tool itself is out of wack somehow? Or the 3/4 head maybe?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> Yes, we use the ones with ridges. It may have been a bad batch? If it happens again I'll try expanding the ring a bit, and sanding the end of the tubing. I was wondering if the expanding tool itself is out of wack somehow? Or the 3/4 head maybe?


 I run into that every once in a while.

A few twists of Sparky's friction tape wound tight around the backside of the ring cures the problem pretty damned quick.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, the tape works great.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Haven't had that problem much with the new rings they came out with. Sometimes sweat or water will make them slip, but it's pretty rare with the new rings with the ridge on one side.


----------

